# A Writer (sort of) with a problem.



## Henk86 (May 6, 2009)

I kinda having a problem getting anything I write noticed, I know there's a topic to promote your work and to ask for critique, I get virtually no replies or hits. Is it what I'm writing that's a problem? Or is it tradition to ignore a newbie around here? 

Seriously I would like to know.

If I've come off a bit of a dick then I apologise, it's not my intention. It's just there are only two people have even bothered to look at what I do. It just bothers me that I take the time to write in the first place and nobody even looks at it.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## pheonix (May 6, 2009)

It could be your writing but it could also be that you're not giving your work enough time to be noticed. It could take weeks to months to start getting a lot of attention. Everything's word of mouth. Just be patient and see what happens in the weeks to come.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (May 6, 2009)

It's your file format.  No one can be bothered to download stories to read because 99% of the time they are utter drek and the other 1% isn't worth it.  Also the non-drek has generally been uploaded in .txt format and can be read on the site anyway.

You might also just not be very good.  I don't know.  I couldn't be bothered to download it to read.


----------



## duroc (May 6, 2009)

The thread no one reads my stories pretty much has this covered.


----------



## FanaticRat (May 6, 2009)

Out of curiosity, if you want a file to show up on site then what kind of program do you put it in? Didn't work when I tried to upload a story in Notepad nor in Windows. What do you recommend?


----------



## TakeWalker (May 6, 2009)

We need a sticky "how to get noticed on FA" thread. :| These are popping up all too often.


----------



## Henk86 (May 6, 2009)

Yeah... begining to regret putting this topic up now. I can come off as a dramatic at times. I haven't really thought this through. 

Sorry guys.


----------

